# HID Projector Retrofit (Pic Heavy)



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

okay guys, here goes nothing. trying my go and retrofitting my halogen headlights with projectors and throwing in a new set of HID's. I have already built and installed mounts & ballasts for my "old" 35w, 6000k HID's. I loved those but myself being somewhat of a perfectionist wanted to see if I could best myself... here goes nothing.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

so here's what I started with, not enough to say "custom fabricated" but hey... they work.




















and the view with the 35w, 6000k bulbs.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

and what I've been working on lately...
ordered a set of projectors and these came, I called and yes... Santa delivers.









not a fan of chrome, so I separated the shroud from the projector housing and rattlecanned the chrome with a self etching primer.





















should get them painted gloss white tomorrow, if time at work allows.
we all like our ass pats and attaboys... fyi.

I'll try to post on the daily. let me know what you guys think or have seen done... thanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

To keep this in the *How-To Library*, you will need to post a step by step tutorial that others can follow to achieve the same thing you did. Otherwise, this would be just a project thread and will get moved to the *Appearance & Body* or *Electrical *section. Let me know what you want to do. 

Either way, I'm looking forward to seeing the results. I admire people like you who retrofit projectors to improve lighting instead of just slapping an HID "conversion kit" into a factory housing.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> To keep this in the *How-To Library*, you will need to post a step by step tutorial that others can follow to achieve the same thing you did. Otherwise, this would be just a project thread and will get moved to the *Appearance & Body* or *Electrical *section. Let me know what you want to do.
> 
> Either way, I'm looking forward to seeing the results. I admire people like you who retrofit projectors to improve lighting instead of just slapping an HID "conversion kit" into a factory housing.





can you move it to the appearance & body section, please.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

got them painted gloss white, they look so much better in person. surprised myself with a rattlecan. 
I'll bake the factory headlights, separate and complete the project and install this weekend.









gonna pull the mounting plates I fabbed up and paint them tomorrow. Seattle tends to be enemies with bare metal...

I have the victory red Cruze, red engine bay obviously... should I paint the plates white?


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

Pull the projector apart with the 4 screws holding the lense holder on and paint that metal shield facing the lense any color you want.
In the daylight the lense will glow the color you painted it.

I did the same to the minH1 projector and it gives a decent "demon eye" effect. 

Just throwing this out there. Also you can space the lense for more of a color flicker


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I take it you went with aftermarket housings? I spent all Sunday baking mine and the only results I got were a sore elbow and probably a Jersey shore tan.

Look forward to your finished project.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

ZMVallo said:


> got them painted gloss white, they look so much better in person. surprised myself with a rattlecan.
> *I'll bake the factory headlights, separate and complete the project and install this weekend.*
> 
> View attachment 11028
> ...


Good luck with that!!! I tore my rotator cuff trying to pry mine apart


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

I would have to say it is nearly almost impossible to get the stock housings apart without butchering them. I went with aftermarket housings and I had no issues with getting those apart, or quality of the light housing. 

Ive done a retrofit twice and these OEM headlights can be taken apart, but very carefully, time consuming and high possibility of messing up the plastic to make a proper seal.
(I have a pair of my previous retrofit for sale in the classifieds)

I wanted my lights to look as clean as possible, with no tool marks on the plastic, or silicone on the sides.


Goodluck getting the OEM lights apart!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribing - I want to see how this goes! I have a pile of OEM HID projectors lying around but have yet to do a retrofit. Since I plan to own the Cruze for a long time this may finally be the car to get one.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

sorry, it's been a while. got caught up with work and selling another vehicle...
back to the project, gonna bake them tomorrow. hopefully in an oven and using my newly found muscles to get them apart, (OEM housings, to settle confusion) and if that chooses not to work I'll down a few beers and buy a heat gun.









here's what I'm working with, if anyone was interested.
projectors: ordered from The Retrofit Source - Bi-xenon: Morimoto Mini H1 5.0 (Mini Gatling Gun shrouds) ...the shrouds were stripped and painted white. not a fan of cheap chrome.
HID's: ordered from DDM Tuning, faithful to them... I originally had the stock H13 bulb but these projectors take H1 bulbs so I had to order a new set... opting for the more powerful 55w over the previous 35w ballasts as well as the higher temp bulb (8000k).


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

realized there's not much social life on a Friday night, awkward silence...















primered, then sprayed the HID bulb holders a dark metallic gray with gold flake. pictures don't do the color justice. this is the same color as the halogen reflector housings will be sprayed this weekend.
overall I'm extremely satisfied with the come-along of my build. hope I'm keeping y'all entertained.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

so this is roughly the finished product as far as the projectors go... the shrouds will be mounted last second so I have a means of cleaning the glass.
the color really is amazing, especially connecting with the gloss white.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't wait to see how this turns out.... Looks fantastic so far. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Take it since you haven't posted your progress yesterday you had no luck getting them open?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Details on opening the lights up would be fantastic. I'd love to do this when the weather warms


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> Take it since you haven't posted your progress yesterday you had no luck getting them open?


psh, getting them open...
just kidding, actually I never even got the headlights out of the car. there's a nut/bolt that I'm missing somewhere, looked up the removal of them and I've got to pop the from fascia.

looked into the difficulty of separating permaseal and I'm **** near opposed to it. I might buy aftermarket OEM replacements and bake those, seems to be the easiest way. then turn around and sell the stock ones for what I paid the aftermarket ones. no harm, no foul.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Aftermarket will probably be the only way unless you want to cut them open. I now know why it's called permaseal.


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

Subscribed! :th_coolio:

I really like the color combo, especially the gloss white shroud. Looks awesome!



What are the main differences between OEM and aftermarket headlamp assemblies, aside from $$$$?? Could you notice any differences from looking at two cars 1 having OEM, the other having aftermarket?


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

SummitLTZ said:


> Subscribed! :th_coolio:
> 
> I really like the color combo, especially the gloss white shroud. Looks awesome!
> 
> ...


the main difference is the ease of separation when you bake them to install the projector. the stock OEM housing is kept together with PermaSeal, which according to nearly every forum is next to impossible to separate. aftermarket, different type of sealant... easier to separate.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I highly reccommend going with the aftermarket. My shoulder is still messed up from my successful separation of OEM headlights. However, they were pretty mangled when it was said and done. But they looked perfect mounted on the car concealed by the front bumper!!! LOL


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

sorry for the delay guys! I did give in and order aftermarket OEM housings off of eBay, they should be here this week... they're only coming from Yakima.
I did intend this build to be budget friendly, but this purchase put me over my $200 self set limit. I'm hoping I can sell my stock housings for what I bought these for and make my money back. 

and if you guys were wondering, I opted away from the eBay projectors because I'm not a fan of the styling. it's MY car, I'll enjoy it MY way.

AND with as smoothly as this build has been going, I'm thinking about offering my retrofit services to the public. what do you guys think? sink or swim?


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Depending on price and look I may be interested. You able to do halo and/or LED's inside? 

Retrofit is much better light output than thesd ebay projectors tho! 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What ate you planning on doing about the drl's?


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Depending on price and look I may be interested. You able to do halo and/or LED's inside?
> 
> Retrofit is much better light output than thesd ebay projectors tho!


I know that The Retrofit Source sells the add on halo kit for their projectors and depending on the location of the LED's, I'm sure I can fab something up that works.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> What ate you planning on doing about the drl's?


as far as the DRL's go, I jumped on my label maker and make a reminder that I stuck on the dash to always turn them off. I f'in hate those things... but I'm pretty good at turning them off now, almost force of habit.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww was hoping the retrofit guys had a work around or harness that kept them from turning on or being damaged.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

I retrofited my original right headlight - opening them made to much damage to the headlight and my hands, so i decided to order the left aftermarket headlight. It was a piece of cake to open it, but the problem with the aftermarket headlight is the quality of the plastic. When i mounted it i broke 2 tabs when tightening the screws. BE CAREFUL the plastic is very fragile on AFTERMARKET OEM imitation headlights.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Protizmenos said:


> I retrofited my original right headlight - opening them made to much damage to the headlight and my hands, so i decided to order the left aftermarket headlight. It was a piece of cake to open it, but the problem with the aftermarket headlight is the quality of the plastic. When i mounted it i broke 2 tabs when tightening the screws. BE CAREFUL the plastic is very fragile on AFTERMARKET OEM imitation headlights.


thanks for the heads up, appreciate it!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Is a step by step for doing the retrofit project?


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

okay, again I apologize for the delay. I got my aftermarket OEM housings WHICH WERE TERRIBLY EASY TO TAKE APART.
this is where I stand so far, lighting conditions were bad...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a question do u have to keep the shiny metal on the back inside of the headlight I wpuld like to paint mine black when I do my retrofit.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking good so far! I'd love a set of these if the price wasn't bad. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I have a question do u have to keep the shiny metal on the back inside of the headlight I wpuld like to paint mine black when I do my retrofit.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'm painting that "chrome" a dark charcoal gray with gold flake tomorrow. the light from the projector is emitted through the 'fisheye'. you can paint whatever color you'd like.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You can just paint it hellon, it will serve no purpose once the projector is installed.

Looking good Zm. Question why did you paint the back of the holders?


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> You can just paint it hellon, it will serve no purpose once the projector is installed.
> 
> Looking good Zm. Question why did you paint the back of the holders?


the chrome housings will be painted that color. I didn't paint the inside of the backings so they'll still be reflective.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks guys looking really good.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Cant wait to see the reflector painted, depending on how much I'm willing to spend I might actually have you do a set for me.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking good, this will be my spring/summer project. So to separate the headlight housings, did you bake these? What temp and how long do I bake these?


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Looking good, this will be my spring/summer project. So to separate the headlight housings, did you bake these? What temp and how long do I bake these?


I baked them at 225 degrees for 7 minutes. I only had to put them in the oven once.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

That is a beautiful thing, wish I would have never attempted the OEM's!!!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

ZMVallo said:


> I baked them at 225 degrees for 7 minutes. I only had to put them in the oven once.


Awesome - thanks! I'm ordering a set of replacement headlights from rockauto.com sometime in the March/April timeframe.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

first coat of primer over the chrome:









results as of today, I used flash to try and catch the flake. I'm really satisfied with the color, it's epic.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow those look really good! After following this thread I might attempt this in the summer when I have the funds. I can't wait to see the finished product as well as the cutoff.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

all done with the projector portion, other than electrical wiring...





















started painting the outer "ring" you could say?


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

got curious as to what I'm working with so far, they're not resealed and the bulbs aren't installed... but here they are:


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow looking good! I talked to the guys at trs this past weekend I'm going to order my kit with the e55 shrouds


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, you're making me a set of head lights one day, its officially settled haha.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks really good. 
Why'd you paint the blinker reflector, won't it reduce visibility?


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> Looks really good.
> Why'd you paint the blinker reflector, won't it reduce visibility?


most likely, but with the "common sense" of most drivers today... texting and driving, dogs barking, children in the backseat... no one looks at front blinkers during the day. they'll show up just fine at night, especially w/LED bulbs.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Seems like the way front turn signals are placed on cars these days unless you are directly in front of that car you can't see it anyways.

What I am trying to say is if you're looking at the left side of a lot of cars you can't even see if the right blinker is on and vice versa...anyone else notice this?

OP, nice work! It's going to look great when you're done and you'll probably have better light spread too.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

*ZMVallo* , I got an idea! Why don't you just do all the leg work and I'll add a $50 premium to the headlights. PM when your done with my headlights. HAHAHA


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

ZMVallo said:


> most likely, but with the "common sense" of most drivers today... texting and driving, dogs barking, children in the backseat... no one looks at front blinkers during the day. they'll show up just fine at night, especially w/LED bulbs.


That is just stupid. Your blinker has to be visible day or night!!!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Yeah, you're making me a set of head lights one day, its officially settled haha.


**** yes, they look amazing. I'd buy a set for sure.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Protizmenos said:


> That is just stupid. Your blinker has to be visible day or night!!!


Everyone's blinker should be visible but then again everyone should actually _use_ his/her blinker!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Any updates on this project? Can someone remind me how the wiring on these would go if I used my own ballast? I can't remember if the ballast wire is bulb specific. It is not than I can I use a higher quality ballast than the morimoto ones.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

sorry guys, been too busy to finish this up. trying to get some deployment stuff taken care of... I should have them in and completed Saturday afternoon. will post pics soon!


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking really good. Can't wait to see them installed.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Any chance you installed these yet?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

sorry guys, I went on vacation then a TDY training trip to Cali. no complaints there...
I haven't gotten around to installing them, actually... I have but there's three plugs with the retrofit whereas the stock harness only have two plugs.
the third is for the solenoid that actuates the hi/lo beams. I'll be fabbing up my own plug at work to account for the problem.

should post some pics this weekend!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Even if you just have a pic of them installed on the car. I'm trying to decide on my favorite shroud. 

Also, what process did you use to mount them onto the reflector?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Even if you just have a pic of them installed on the car. I'm trying to decide on my favorite shroud.
> 
> Also, what process did you use to mount them onto the reflector?


I'll be posting my retrofit this weekend. I went with the Iris shroud. To mount these, you just use the centric ring and JB weld directly to the projector.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> I'll be posting my retrofit this weekend. I went with the Iris shroud. To mount these, you just use the centric ring and JB weld directly to the projector.


Ah, ok. Sounds good. It should be cool to see. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

any updates ?


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

mr overkill said:


> any updates ?


sorry boss, I've been overseas since late November. not headed back to the States (or my car) until mid-late June. I'll get this project done, but America comes first.


----------



## Timmy121 (Apr 3, 2014)

ZMVallo said:


> okay, again I apologize for the delay. I got my aftermarket OEM housings WHICH WERE TERRIBLY EASY TO TAKE APART.
> this is where I stand so far, lighting conditions were bad...
> 
> View attachment 11408
> ...





ZMVallo said:


> all done with the projector portion, other than electrical wiring...
> 
> View attachment 11473
> View attachment 11474
> ...





ZMVallo said:


> first coat of primer over the chrome:
> 
> View attachment 11426
> 
> ...



Looks sweet dude but i have a question for you or anyone else that might know, i bought a complete kit from TRS the Morimoto H1 Minis 6.0 and i was wondering if this required you to do any cutting at all? I also have a chevy cruze 2012 LT and gonna mod stock housings.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Timmy121 said:


> Looks sweet dude but i have a question for you or anyone else that might know, i bought a complete kit from TRS the Morimoto H1 Minis 6.0 and i was wondering if this required you to do any cutting at all? I also have a chevy cruze 2012 LT and gonna mod stock housings.


I've heard that the stock housings are a nightmare to pull apart... and as for the modding, I didn't have to cut anything but again I used OEM replacement housings. I'm not too sure how identical the legit OEM and knock-offs actually are in build specs...


----------



## Timmy121 (Apr 3, 2014)

ZMVallo said:


> I've heard that the stock housings are a nightmare to pull apart... and as for the modding, I didn't have to cut anything but again I used OEM replacement housings. I'm not too sure how identical the legit OEM and knock-offs actually are in build specs...


Holy crap they wont come apart! and i give up on my stock, i even bump the temp to 250F for 15mins and no joy!......so i been looking on eBay and this looks right but they said only for first design headlights but i don't see a difference, they look 100% identical to me, what you think before i place an order?

[h=1]Headlight Headlamp head light head lamp Pair Set for 11-12 Chevy Cruze New[/h]


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I have done retrofit fits with and without permaseal. With oe you need to be patient - first rule of thumb. That said use more time and less heat. I found 200* for 50 min worked but I had re-bake 3 time because it sets back up fast. Go luck!


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Timmy121 said:


> Holy crap they wont come apart! and i give up on my stock, i even bump the temp to 250F for 15mins and no joy!......so i been looking on eBay and this looks right but they said only for first design headlights but i don't see a difference, they look 100% identical to me, what you think before i place an order?
> 
> *Headlight Headlamp head light head lamp Pair Set for 11-12 Chevy Cruze New*


Those look to be like the same ones that I bought off of eBay... Only I wasn't warned as to the differences on the 2012 model design. I must have the second design, my turn signal bulb doesn't plug into the stock harness.

My advice would be to cross reference part numbers and when you're sure they're right, check one last time.


----------



## Timmy121 (Apr 3, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> I have done retrofit fits with and without permaseal. With oe you need to be patient - first rule of thumb. That said use more time and less heat. I found 200* for 50 min worked but I had re-bake 3 time because it sets back up fast. Go luck!


OK good to know  i can give another crack at it then but with more time.



ZMVallo said:


> Those look to be like the same ones that I bought off of eBay... Only I wasn't warned as to the differences on the 2012 model design. I must have the second design, my turn signal bulb doesn't plug into the stock harness.
> 
> My advice would be to cross reference part numbers and when you're sure they're right, check one last time.


Will do, but mine does plug into stock harness so maybe this is correct? I guess i will try baking for 50 minutes like giantsnation suggests and if no go then i will order 

Thanks guys


----------



## Timmy121 (Apr 3, 2014)

OK so i got my new housings today and yes they came off very easy but i cant get the inside reflector bowl out because it looks like 2 screws or 2 bolts hold it in and it isn't accessible from the rear of they housing, its in a solid plastic mold  and btw did you have to shave off the rear reflector bowl mount where the H13 would fit? my guess is yes but just checking.....


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

could be rubber rings in those protusions and u just pull reflector bowl out?


----------



## Timmy121 (Apr 3, 2014)

ehousel said:


> could be rubber rings in those protusions and u just pull reflector bowl out?


Great thought! leaving for work now but i will try tomorrow


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Those must be some sort of ball/socket joint that allow the reflector to pivot up and down with the vertical adjustment. I would think the reflector would just pop out of those sockets, but be careful since it's attached to the adjustment screw/mechanism as well.

I've never had one of these apart, just tossing my ideas out there...


----------



## Cruzinforlife (Aug 28, 2015)

Did you ever post pictures of them installed?


----------

